# Platzierung der Google Map im IE 6



## msycho (26. April 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe die Google Map in eine Seite eingebaut. 


```
<div id="map" style="width: 100%; height: 350px"></div>
```

Es wird in jedem Browser (versch. Versionen) außer im IE 6 richtig/garnicht angezeigt.

Lade ich die Seite mit der Karte wird anstelle der Karte erstmal nichts angezeigt. Gehe ich dann spaßeshalber kurz auf Extras>Internetoptionen (ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen zu ändern!) und klicke auf OK, wird die Karte angezeigt. Allerdings hängt sie fix an einer Stelle und überdeckt den Inhalt der eigentlich über der Karte steht.

Kann man das Problem irgendwie lösen?

CSS-Angaben:


```
#map
{
	border: 1px solid #777777;
	overflow: hidden;
}
```

Ein Link habe ich leider nicht, da die Seite momentan nur lokal läuft.


----------



## ecosts (26. April 2007)

Hallo,
hatte ein ähnliches Problem und habe mir die Lösung auf den Seiten 
http://gmapper.ajax-info.de/   ( Projektseite + Script download )
http://www.ajax-info.de/        ( Infoseite )
geholt.

Das Projekt kann ich nur empfehlen da der Programmcode komplett aus PHP ist und die Darstellung sehr einfach in HTML eingebettet werden kann.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## msycho (26. April 2007)

Danke, aber hilft mir bei meinem Problem nicht weiter.

Ich verstehe das nicht.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass wenn ich IE 7 die Karte bei mir in der Website aufrufe, dann wird geladen, kurz alles angezeigt, dann ist alles wieder weiß. Wenn ich jetzt das Browserfenster minimiere und dann wiederherstelle, wird alles angezeigt? Was ist da los?


----------



## Maik (26. April 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht solltest du mal den vollständigen Quellcode (HTML + CSS) der Seite posten, ansonsten wird sich die Fehlerdiagnose schwierig gestalten.


----------



## msycho (26. April 2007)

Head-Bereich:


```
<script src="http://maps.google.com/maps?file=api&v=2&key=abc" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
    //<![CDATA[
    function karte_laden() {
      if (GBrowserIsCompatible()) {
        var map = new GMap2(document.getElementById("map"));
        var wPoint = new GLatLng(laengengrad,beitengrad);
        map.addControl(new GLargeMapControl());
        map.addControl(new GMapTypeControl());
        map.setCenter(new GLatLng(wPoint), 12); 
        var wMarker = new GMarker(wPoint, {title:"Bla"});
        map.addOverlay(wMarker); 
        var mapOverview=new GOverviewMapControl(new GSize(100, 100))
        map.addControl(mapOverview);
        var miniMap = mapOverview.getOverviewMap();        
        var wForm = 'bla' + 
                           '<form action="http://maps.google.de/maps" target="_blank" method="get" style="margin-top: 5px; margin-bottom: 0px; font-size: 8pt">Anfahrt von: <input type="text" name="saddr" value="" style="font-size: 8pt; width: 100px" size="40" /><input type="hidden" name="daddr" value="bla" /><input type="hidden" name="hl" value="de" /> <input type="submit" value="berechnen" style="font-size: 8pt" /><\/form>';
        wMarker.openInfoWindowHtml(wForm);  
        GEvent.addListener(wMarker, "click", function() {
            wMarker.openInfoWindowHtml(wForm); 
        });
      }
      else {
        alert("Achtung: Google-Map ist mit Ihrem Browser nicht kompatibel!");
      }
    }
    //]]>
    </script>
```

Im Body-Tag:


```
<body onload="karte_laden()" onunload="GUnload()">
```

Innerhalb des Bodys:


```
<div id="map" style="width: 100%; height: 350px"></div>
```

CSS:


```
#map
{
	border: 1px solid #777777;
	overflow: hidden;
}
```

Das mit dem IE7 ist mir aber echt ein Rätsel.


----------

